# X-Trail Pictures



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Looking for X-Trail content on the Internet?

Go to www.google.com, and click on "Images". Type "X-Trail" (or anything else you're interested in), and it will return dozens and dozens of X-Trail photos. You can then expand the photos or go to the websites where any of the pictures come from.

Check out the paper cutout on page 1, or the lift kit on page 10.


----------

